# Bad News On Riley



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We took Riley to the vet today because he has been limping some. He just turned a year in January. They had us leave him and put him to sleep and did tests. He has severe left hip dysplasia and his left knee is blown out. We had no idea. I just sat here and cried. Now we are getting referred to an orthopedic surgeon and will have to have surgery next. I'm sure others have had this kind of news. Please let me know how your dog dealt with it.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't have any advice for you but just wanted to say I'm so sorry that you are going through this with Riley. I hope others will have some good advice for you.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Likewise... I'm so sorry about Riley's diagnosis! I haven't dealt with that myself, though. I've had a dog with lymphoma, one with kidney failure, and one with diabetes, but none with hip dysplasia. A foster pup of mine does have it, but his owner tells me it is a mild case and is helped just with daily CoQ-10 (or some kind of supplement).

I met a dog once who had had a total hip replacement, and he recovered very nicely. Dogs, especially young ones, are amazingly resilient, and although I'm sure it won't be any fun for him, it's likely that Riley will do just fine! Unfortunately, the whole awful experience will be hardest on your check book. So sorry... Please keep us posted.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

That type of injury/condition is precisely why we got pet insurance. 

Im so sorry y'all are having to go through this ! No words of wisdom but just wishes for the best possible outcome & relief for Riley. Keep us posted, please. Blessings.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm truly sorry to hear this. Do some research and find the best specialist you can for him. They can rebuild hips now days. You used to have to wait till the dog was finished growing. I don't know if that's still the case. Their is a guy at the park where I run my dogs and his dog has had both hips done. He just has to make sure his dog doesn't get over weight.

You need to call the breeder and let them know.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am truly sorry to hear about Riley, my thoughts are with you. I am just curious if that is something genetic or hereditary? Or something caused from over exercising the dog? Axel is just over a year also and I like to take him off leash quite a bit, however some people say you shouldn't run with a Vizsla until they are over a year or something to that effect? I alway's thought hip dysplasia was more common in Labs or golden retrievers, not Vizsla's. Well i hope you have pet insurance and Riley will have successful surgery. Keep us updated...


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear. 
Our airedale had it at the end of his life, but at that point it was just trying to keep him comfortable.

What is your breeder saying?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Look at it this way. He has a limp, it probably doesn't hurt that much. Dogs adapt as he will. The best thing you can do is be strong and support his needs. I have seen dogs with three legs that could easily run a marathon.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't even imagine how you must feel. Hope and wishes to you all and especially Riley!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

RubyRoo said:


> I don't have any advice for you but just wanted to say I'm so sorry that you are going through this with Riley. I hope others will have some good advice for you.


ditto, as no advice and hoping you get a result. Get Well Soon Riley!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to repeat others' comments here but I just want to say best wishes for Riley and hope everything goes well. Riley is lucky to have such caring and considerate owners as you. 
Let us know how things go I will be thinking of you


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

harrigab said:


> RubyRoo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any advice for you but just wanted to say I'm so sorry that you are going through this with Riley. I hope others will have some good advice for you.
> ...


ditto again - just thinking of you and Riley!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Stay positive and, if you are a reader and have not read Merle's door, then perhaps give that a read. It may make you feel a little more hopeful to a positive outcome for little Riley. Please give Riley a BIG VIZSLA HUG from down under!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Likewise, a hug form Canada.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

My husband went in and sat down with our vet and went over EVERYTHING. It's actually his left hip that is so bad. Both of his knees in his back legs are "loose" because he is compensating for that hip. We are doing all the research possible into what type of surgery will be best for him. He goes in for his consultation next Wednesday and they will keep him. The option they are most looking into is breaking his pelvis and putting everything back together. He will be in intensive care for 2 days. I am thankful that we have a top notch advanced animal hospital down the road from us that is staffed 24/7. We would really like a full hip replacement, but he is barely over a year and that probably won't be an option for us.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

That's terrible Emily. I'm sorry for you and especially for him. :'(


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, Emily. I am so sorry that you and Riley have to go through this.

Are you in contact with your breeder? You should absolutely get in touch him/her ASAP. They may have advice but they will also want to notify Riley's littermates and other relatives of Riley's parents. It is so important that these issues be identified so that other puppies do not suffer.

We'll all be thinking of you and hoping for a successful surgery and a swift recovery. We hope to be hearing all about Riley's adventures and antics in the years ahead.

GOOD LUCK. Dogs are strong and brave and resilient. They can endure more, with better spirits, than 99% of adult people ever could. Go Riley!!!!! We are rooting for you.

Take care,
Victoria


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks to all for your best wishes. We contacted the breeder immediately and they were truly shocked. They said they have never had a puppy have anything like this. Both his parents are OFA certified, but something went wrong somewhere obviously. We will take care of him no matter what the cost. We just had rescued Chuck a few weeks ago and he runs like a cheetah. The next few months are going to be interesting.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

This is a long shot but came from our breeder
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1934.msg14412.html#msg14412


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Our vet seems to think it was all hereditary. We do have pet insurance, but it doesn't cover genetic diseases and we have actually found that accident insurance is really the only thing they will ever want to pay out on. They lump everything into preexisting conditions. They considered pink eye preexisting because he had had an upper respiratory infection before. I have went round and round with them and our vet has even called them. We really need to switch to a different company.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Petplan covers hereditary diseases even joint/ligament issues; however, there is a waiting period on the latter (12wks from enrollment maybe?). Better late than never, and you only have 2 meet your deductible once (per calendar yr) if you are asking for reimbursement on the same condition. Im sure there are other decent companies that offer similar coverage, but I'm only familiar with Petplan. Best wishes to you & Riley.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

We are all pulling for you and Riley. 

Warm regards,
Rh.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

I truly feel your pain as we are in the same situation with 21 month old Henry. We have started him on ester C and a joint supplement although we realize this is "support" not a cure. We were recently in Florida for 6 weeks during which time he swam every day and that did seem to reduce his limping -- again, helpful, but not a cure. He does not have any knee issues we know of. Are you by any chance in NJ? We were diagnosed at Garden State Veterinary and their recommendation is for hip replacement. We will have a consult elsewhere just to cover all bases, but the handwriting seems to be on the wall that a replacement is the only answer. I hope you will keep us all posted, I will be watching with particular interest and sending all good thoughts your way.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't have experience with hip replacements, but my parents' yellow lab had 4 knee surgeries over the last few years. The first two (one on each knee) didn't work, and were subsequently fully replaced, I think. Anyway, he was about 4 when it all started, and he is now 7 years old and runs around like a puppy with our Vizsla. It is really amazing how well dogs do recover and how advanced veterinary medicine is!

The best things about dogs is that they are not like us; they don't dwell on the negative or feel sorry for themselves....as long as they have their people, a warm bed, and maybe a bone, they are happy


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beachrat, we are in Indiana. We have a wonderful veterinarian whom called and checked on Riley again this morning. The specialist who is doing Riley's surgery comes highly recommended and has been a professor of veterinarian medicine for a college. The breeder never called my husband back like he said he was going to, so I called him again on Saturday. He played dumb, but just said again that they had never had any problems and both of Riley's parents are OFA certified. He kept saying he'd be happy to "replace" Riley and acted like we shouldn't spend all the money on surgery. Made me mad. I told him that that was NOT an option. So I think he may help with some of Riley's bills, but that's not what we care about. He's just worried because they give a 24 month guarantee on hips and eyes. The money is not an issue, we are prepared to pay whatever it costs, we just wanted him to be aware. Riley's mother has been retired, but his sire is still active.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

He said the he would be happy to "replace" ???. Are you kidding me? You are attached to Riley and have a bond. That just can not be replaced with another dog!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I know, I really think they don't have a lot of money and are trying to find the most economical way for them to make things "right" to us and not hurt their reputation.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You would need to look at your contract. It might say they will replace the puppy. Most people don't want to turn over their beloved friend for a new one. Some contracts will reimburse you for half of what you paid for the pup and you get to keep it. It all depends on what you signed. When he said his dogs are OFA certified did he tell you what the hip rating was on each dog. Some will breed dogs with a OFA rating of FAIR. Some will state the its by parentage. In the last case the dogs aren't certified. Always ask to look at the certifications and know what your looking for on them.

OFA should be Excellent or Good if the dog will be used for breeding, and its best if you have OFAed the dogs generations back in the bloodline.
Even doing everything right does not guaranty a healthy puppy. It only means the breeder did everything possible.

I'm glad your going to get Riley the medical attention he needs.


----------

